

Obama aims to axe moon mission - JshWright
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/space/os-no-moon-for-nasa-20100126,0,2770904.story

======
mike_organon
Obama wants to cancel the moon mission and change NASA to do his own plans
(starting with climate, of course). This is the problem of letting politicians
run a science program in the first place. Let the private companies do
science, and don't give them funding to bias the research.

------
teeja
Great news. I like the idea of _first_ planning for our long-term goals in
space, _then_ executing to achieve those goals. The early years were all about
knee-jerk responses to politics and feeding constituencies. Lately we put up a
$100billion ISS that no scientist could figure out a use for... even
contemplated burning the worthless thing!

The fossil-fueled binging is over. It's time to spend scarce resources to
maximize the benefit for science and humanity.

